# P0420 code on 14 model with 1.4



## fountain (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys, first post here. My wife has a 14 cruze with the 1.4 and yesterday the check engine light came on. She ran it by a dealer and it came up with the 0420 code with the catylist system low efficiency. I did a fee searches and came up finding several had this issue, but never saw a for sure culprit. I saw where many listed what it could be, but few, if any, ever posted the fix.
Either way, they quoted her $750. They didnt break it down and say what they were doing other than converter. Well, it has 2 converters and no mention of o2 sensors(which I feel could be the culprit over a converter). I'm left with a lot of questions and few answers.

The car has 93,000 miles and I also have the Allstate premium warranty, which says will not cover this.

What I'm after is, have any of you had this problem and what was the fix? Im feeling there are more to this than just replacing a converter. I figure they wouldn't be clogged this soon in its life, but stranger things have happened I guess.


----------



## fountain (May 30, 2018)

I disconnected the battery and the light hasn't came back on. I'm sure it will, but I'm still skeptical of it being the cats. There are several things I'm guessing it can be and I want to look more into what it may be instead of throwing money at it guessing


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Start with the upstream O2 then if it still comes back, do the downstream O2. With 93,000 miles they both probably need replacement anyway. If it still comes back then its the cat.


----------



## royaltea (Jun 17, 2018)

I have 11 cruze with this code..i have replaced cat, turbo because it failed and both 02 sensors..still same issue..ever figure out what the problem is?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a good chance the bad turbo put enough oil into the exhaust to damage the cat.


----------



## msgongora (Jun 12, 2015)

Has someone found a solution for this. If so please publish the experience please. Every case is different but it could help us to determine what's our cause.
I already changed both O2 sensors, walker catalytic without luck. I don't want keep spending a fortune with this issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

msgongora said:


> Has someone found a solution for this. If so please publish the experience please. Every case is different but it could help us to determine what's our cause.
> I already changed both O2 sensors, walker catalytic without luck. I don't want keep spending a fortune with this issue.


Welcome aboard!:welcome:

As I asked on the other thread you posted on, Have you reset the codes and re-polled the car yet? Also I noticed you have this question posted for both a 1.4 and a 1.8. Which do you have?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

